# Aquarium stand for 54 gal corner tank



## sonvar (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive had my tank and stand for about 12 years now. The stand is made of 1x2 boards. Fairly cheap and light materials. The wood has began to buckle due to spills and weight, to a point where the weight of the tank caused it to buckle against the door and it has since broke off. I still use the door, wedged in to help support the weight. So it is time for a new stand, so I have began to make a new one out of more robust materials.
Using 2x6 and oak, I plan to have not only a stand, but an extended cabnet to store and hide all my aquarium stuff my wife keeps threatening to throw out if she see's it.








This is the work I have completed so far.
Will post more as the job progress'. That is if I do get it finished in time.


----------



## sonvar (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, life has tried its best to get in the way, but I have finally got my new tank stand in an operational condition. Unfortunately my job has me flying out in a couple days so I cannot completely finish it. Here is what I have so far.









For my first attempt at carpentry it may seem pretty good. Unfortunately if you look close you can tell it is my first time with carpentry. 
Pretty much none of the boards were straight and moved during construction, making the job of building the doors hard. One of the doors (on the right) actually did not fit right and needs rework.
I installed trim around the top edge, but when installing the bottom trim it snapped. If you look close you can see it is missing the bottom trim. 
The stain I used was way too dark. I did not expect that it would come out that dark. You can no longer see the oak underneath. Since it was so dark you can see the imperfections in the staining.

That being said. I think, with help from my friend and his work shop, it turned out fairly well and will look better once I install the trim and door once I return from my business trip.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe not professional quality, but very good!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think there is room for another tank too!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If it makes you feel better, it looks 1000 times better than the POS I built for my tank. I may as well have just left it as a DIY 2x4 skeleton and spray painted it black. It would have looked better. Needless to say, I plan on just buying one now. 

Also... I agree with BruceF. It looks like you have just enough room for a little shrimp tank, betta, or fry-grow-out right there to the side.


----------



## sonvar (Oct 21, 2013)

Nah, not really enough room. The tank and stand is tucked up under my stairs. If there was a little tank there, it would be ~1 or 2 gallon tank.

And thank you for the complements. This project was tedious and messy, but I do plan to make another one for my 20 gallon tank to be placed next to my computer desk.


----------

